# Sony Genezi HCD-ZUX999



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Oct 13, 2015)

Hola Amigos De La Comunidad Un Cordial Saludo Para Todos, Necesito Diagrama Del Sony Genezi HCD-ZUX999.
De Ante Mano Muchas Gracias Por La Colaboración Que Puedan Brindarme, Que DIOS Todo Poderoso Los Bendiga. ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 15, 2015)

Buenas colega, en el siguiente enlace, entrando , esperando el enlance ( This file is downloadable free of charge: ...processing..) y picando en Get Manual en cuanto termine de procesar, bajaras el manual del service completo en pdf, con todos los diagramas, esquemas de desmontaje, fichas y demás.

http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-zux999.pdf/download.html


----------

